# Wanted: Drum carder



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

I am looking for a reasonably prices drum carder. Hand carding takes way to long with the amount of wool we are processing now! Thanks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you look in the stickies there should be a link to the Fiber housecleaning pages. Check there for used things you may find it. Or check eBay.

Most of us who have them are way to happy with them to give them up :shrug: 

BTW, if you do find on let us know where. Good Luck!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

But only after you've bought it else someone else might buy it!!

You're safe from me - I have a PG Deb's Deluxe!!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

If by reasonably priced you mean inexpensive you're probably out of luck unless you can find one used that someone is basically giving away. Drum carders are expensive; even the small ones are several hundred dollars. I think they're well worth it, though, if you're going to be processing whole fleeces. And be wary of used ones that might be rusty or have teeth missing. Still, I have a Strauch Finest, and I still comb, flick or tease all the fibers (using dog combs mostly) I put through it. That makes for double the amount of work--you could just spin from the teased fiber--but it makes the batts sooo much nicer. I like the prep process almost as much as the spinning--nice fiber is just a joy to work with.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You're right Katherine.

I thought I'd be able to go so much faster using a drum carder instead of just hand cards .... WRONG!

It added a new dimension to my fiber. I, too, flick, comb, pick or tease (or combo of said) before putting it through the drum carder. The bats are marvelous.

I want to try using a ditz for roving. Instead of paying big $$ for one, I'm thinking about using a washer (as in what you use with a bolt). Think it would work???


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'm sure it will work, but it might be hard to hold onto. Some people use the plastic top with holes of a spice bottle or just punch holes in a piece of plastic. I have one with a hole in a rounded piece of PVC.


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

I know that drum carders are expensive and I'm not looking for something cheap. I whould consider a used one in fair condition but I just ment something under maybe $400.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks Katherine! One of these days, I'll have to look around and see what I have to experiment with. It will probably have to wait until winter again though. The gardens are already taking up most of my spare time.

Unless ..... I can find time for someone to experiment with it during our Homesteading Weekend next month!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Arabgurl, if you're willing to go up to $400 you should be able to find one. Watch E-Bay; I saw 2 Louet carders go for under $400 a few weeks ago. Also the Housecleaning pages might have one. Looking at The Woolery catalog, I see the Strauch Petite is $304 as a kit, $319 assembled; the Louet Roving carder is $335. Good luck in your search


----------

